# Powering Tomorrow: Two Energy Paths to the Future



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Both plans are sucker plays.

In 10 years we will all have affordable power for home and car.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

PhantomPholly said:


> Both plans are sucker plays.
> 
> In 10 years we will all have affordable power for home and car.


I would love to believe in such optimistic view, but I just don't see how this would happen in this state of economy and geopolitical situation the world is in right now. Would you care to elaborate on where the affordable power will come from? For any significant change in power plants in 10 years, the work or at least serious planning has to be going on right now, but all I see is debates, bickering, wasting money on retarded projects, etc etc. Where do you see the light in this tunnel?

I must be getting old, I have never been so pessimistic before  , perhaps midlife crisis is coming...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh, I don't mean we shouldn't do some of what they say - I'm an "all of the above" kind.

Nor can I tell you specifically where it will come from because odds are good part will come from something not yet fully developed, perhaps in part from something like nanoantennas. 

But I do know we aren't really running out of power any time soon. I also know that when someone makes an enormous push for a "solution" and no one is buying, it is because there is strong disagreement on what the actual cost will be.


----------

